# Universal inks exclusive rights deal with the estate of Robert Ludlum



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Variety:
Apparently,Universal envisions the "Jason Bourne" film franchise as an answer to the "James Bond" film franchise.
Universal has made a deal with the estate of "Bourne Identity" author Robert Ludlum.The overall deal gives Universal exclusive rights to the Jason Bourne character,and "first look" rights to other Ludlum novels.
After the first 3 "Bourne" films grossed more than $1 billion worldwide,Universal signed Matt Damon and director Paul Greengrass to a fourth installment for the franchise.That film should be ready for a Summer 2010 release.
More info at the following link.

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117996277.html?categoryid=13&cs=1


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Steve615 said:


> From Variety:
> Apparently,Universal envisions the "Jason Bourne" film franchise as an answer to the "James Bond" film franchise.
> Universal has made a deal with the estate of "Bourne Identity" author Robert Ludlum.The overall deal gives Universal exclusive rights to the Jason Bourne character,and "first look" rights to other Ludlum novels.
> After the first 3 "Bourne" films grossed more than $1 billion worldwide,Universal signed Matt Damon and director Paul Greengrass to a fourth installment for the franchise.That film should be ready for a Summer 2010 release.
> ...


Some other Ludlum movies would be great, as I am a big fan. Put the same effort into others as the Bourne Franchise and you are bound to have winners.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing. I really like Ludlum's novels and read the original Bourne trilogy 12 years ago or so. When the movie was announced I was excited, and it's a good movie, but changing the fundamental element of the story (David/Jason was not actually an assasin!!) really soured me on it and every time I watch one of them it eats at me.

If they don't *******ize them too much the other two novels (off the top of my head) that I think would make good movies are "The Scorpio Illusion" and "The Gemini Contenders" - the second one would seem to be a good choice now based on the success of "Davinci Code" and the hype surrounding the upcoming "Angels & Demons" adaptation.

One thing I don't like is the practice of other people writing (or finishing very brief beginnings written by the original) novels and publishing it as Ludlum's work - some of those are just plain horrible and would make the man furious would he still be with us.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> I'm not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing. I really like Ludlum's novels and read the original Bourne trilogy 12 years ago or so. When the movie was announced I was excited, and it's a good movie, but changing the fundamental element of the story (David/Jason was not actually an assasin!!) really soured me on it and every time I watch one of them it eats at me.
> 
> If they don't *******ize them too much the other two novels (off the top of my head) that I think would make good movies are "The Scorpio Illusion" and "The Gemini Contenders" - the second one would seem to be a good choice now based on the success of "Davinci Code" and the hype surrounding the upcoming "Angels & Demons" adaptation.
> 
> One thing I don't like is the practice of other people writing (or finishing very brief beginnings written by the original) novels and publishing it as Ludlum's work - some of those are just plain horrible and would make the man furious would he still be with us.


without Ludlum to write the story, I question if it would be as good a story.


----------

